# Pigeon eating chalk paint



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

My female pigeon is eating my home's chalk based paint. Please help


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Does she get calcium supplements in her Water? She may be desperately looking for this.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, does she get calcium and D3?


----------



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Well....is she?????*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you answer the question?


----------



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

We don't have pigeon stores here in india, so I have ordered sterilized oyster sheels for her from amazon


----------



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

She was not getting it before


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The bird is probably looking for Calcium, but to be able to utilize the calcium, they also need vitamin D3, or to spend enough time outdoors in the sunshine, which helps them to make the vitamin D3.


----------

